# Sony laptop keeps shutting down OK in safe mode



## hcjas31 (Jul 9, 2005)

My wife has a Sony Vaio laptop running Windows 98. The problem is that the computer keeps shutting down just after it reboots and the desk top appears, and must be restarted, only to do the same thing again. When it shuts down there are no error messages, etc. It cannot be the power supply or battery, as I have tried running plugged in directly through the converter with and without the battery. The computer does not shut down in safe mode so that I suspect it is not related to temperature cutoff or fan problems. I have opened the case and observe that the fan is operating even as shutdown occurs. It has an adware program that scans OK and reports no problems. It does not stay on long enough for me to download a virus removal program.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do ? I see that places like Best Buys want almost $ 300 to clean and restore, but the computer is now probably worth only $ 400 or $ 500, and I don't think there is any guarantee that they can even fix for the $ 300.


Harold


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Download 'Hijack This: http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip 
Put it on a floppy disk to transfer to the busted system
Doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log, load it onto the floppy, and copy its contents here.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

To work around this behavior, you must first determine whether it is caused by software or hardware. If you restart your computer in Safe mode and the problem does not occur, the origin is more likely to be a driver or program. If you restart your computer in Safe mode and the problem does occur, the issue is more likely to be hardware or damaged Windows core files. 

Restart your computer, press and hold down the CTRL key until you see the Windows 98 Startup menu, and then choose Safe Mode.


Test your computer in Safe mode. If the issue does not occur, use the following steps to use the System Configuration utility to identify the program or driver that may be causing the issue.


If the problem does occur, there may be a problem with your Windows installation or you may be experiencing a symptom of faulty hardware. 


After your computer restarts in Safe mode, use the System Configuration utility (Msconfig.exe) to minimize conflicts that may be causing the issue:

Click Start, point to Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click System Information.

On the Tools menu, click System Configuration Utility.
On the General tab, click Selective Startup, and then click to clear the following check boxes:

Process Config.sys File
Process Autoexec.bat File
Process Winstart.bat File (if available)
Process System.ini File
Process Win.ini File
Load Startup Group Items

Click OK, and then restart your computer typically when you are prompted. After you restart and test your computer, if you still do not experience the problem, continue with the next set of steps.


To identify the entry that is causing the problem: 

Run the System Configuration utility again. Click to select one check box under Selective Startup, click OK, restart your computer, and then test.


Continue this process until you have selected all of the items under Selective Startup. If you select an item and the issue reoccurs, click the tab for the corresponding Selective Startup item, clear half of the check boxes, ( except for those clearly related for your mouse) click OK, and then restart your computer. Continue this process until you locate the setting that is causing the issue.


----------

